# Penguins, birds and other animals from the antarctica



## Deleted member 378664 (Feb 17, 2018)

Recently I went on an explorer cruise ship tour to the antarctica with Hurtigruten on board the MV FRAM.

Here are some of my shots from this trip, to be continued:















































regards
Frank


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2018)

Very nice series. Well done, Frank.


----------



## razashaikh (Feb 20, 2018)

Beautiful set Frank.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Feb 21, 2018)

Thank you @click and @razashaikh

I hope I will continue soon with further pictures. Currently I'm struggling with my motivation for developing the remaining RAW files.

Frank


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Mar 2, 2018)

some more penguins:











One would like to wash this young penguin bring it to a warmer place and hug it.





Frank


----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2018)

Nice shots, Frank.


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 2, 2018)

Photorex said:


> Recently I went on an explorer cruise ship tour to the antarctica with Hurtigruten on board the MV FRAM.
> 
> Here are some of my shots from this trip, to be continued:
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Mar 2, 2018)

scottkinfw said:


> Very nice shots Frank, I am jealous!
> Would you mind PMing me with information on your trip, or, for the benefit of others considering this destination, post here?
> 
> Thank you for sharing.
> ...



Hi Scott,

ok, I will try to summarize my trip to antarctica.

Arrival:
Flight from Frankfurt/Germany to Buenos Aires/Argentina
One day and night in BA
Flight to Ushuaia, the most southern town of the world (Fin del mundo)
Some hours free to spend in town before we can enter the ship in the afternoon.

The ship is the MV FRAM from Hurtigruten. Space for ~250 guests. Not too big, just about right.

The trip itself starts with crossing the Drake passage (lasts ~2 days) until we arrive at our first destination the Halfmoon Island and Yankee harbour within the Southern Shetland Islands.
On our way to the antarctic peninsula we had calm waters with wave hights around 3-4m and wind with 2 beaufort. On our way back it was worse with wave hights up to 10m and wind with 11 beaufort.

During the next days we have mostly two landings a day at different places. Also there is the possibility to book additional "adventures" like kayaking and polarcircle boat tours through the world of icebergs.

Really exciting experiences. 

We were also visiting abandoned british science stations. These are really lost places. They are in the conditions as they were left in the late fifties. No vandalism but the normal decomposition over time.
My cruise also contained the crossing of the southern arctic circle. So we also experienced Neptuns Baptism :
On Stonington Island we had the possibility to take a short bath in the icecold water (water temp: 0,6 degree celsius, air temp: 4 degree celsius).

During my stay there from 26th of January until 9th of February the temperatures were relative moderat with 0 to 5 degree celsius, on sunny days even up to 12 or 13 degree. The coldest day temperatur was -0,5 degree when we crossed the southern arctic circle on the 1st February at 6 o' clock AM.

Also there was a so called expedition team on board. Beside supporting the landings they gave us lectures of the nature and animals from the antarctica.

If someone has further questions, don't hesitate to ask.

Here is a video from a similar cruise on youtube which shows pretty much the same experience that I had, but this video is not from myself.
https://youtu.be/TGcqRdurD1c

Frank


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Mar 3, 2018)

more animals seen during my kayaking adventure
















Kayaking without animals:











Frank


----------



## Click (Mar 3, 2018)

Photorex said:


> more animals seen during my kayaking adventure
> 
> Kayaking without animals:
> 
> Frank



Another very nice series, Frank.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Mar 10, 2018)

as I said, to be continued...

a shelter hut on Peterman Island with a crowd of penguins searching the entrance.





feeding:





sleeping:





walking:





jumping (or is it an attempt to fly):




















enjoy!

Frank


----------



## Click (Mar 10, 2018)

Nice pictures. Thanks for sharing. Keep posting.


----------



## DSP121 (Mar 26, 2018)

Photorex said:


> some more penguins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great Shots


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi all,

and thanks to DSP121.

let me continue with some more of the (young and cute) Penguins and one Skua, next time I will show some pictures from a polarcircle tour through the world of icebergs and icesheets near Peterman Island:





























































Frank


----------

